# TLOTR 20 year anniversary



## Adephi (19/12/21)

Today 20 years ago I was one of the nerds that rocked up at the cinema at midnight to get the first screening of this cinematic masterpiece.

Think it's on the movie menu for tonight.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (20/12/21)

I have to 100% agree with your comments

You are most certainly a nerd.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH (20/12/21)

Good call. Not many films have aged as well as the LOTR trilogy (the Hobbit certainly won't). Classic cinema!


----------



## Stranger (20/12/21)

100%, it really is a classic.

I was at one for the first screenings of the Exorcist , St Johns ambulance people were in the lobby. Now there is a classic movie that is now considered tame.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (20/12/21)

Stranger said:


> 100%, it really is a classic.
> 
> I was at one for the first screenings of the Exorcist , St Johns ambulance people were in the lobby. Now there is a classic movie that is now considered tame.



I agree. The Exorcist still freaks me out. I can't take the scene where she comes down the stairs backwards. I get nightmares from that scene. Can't watch it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/12/21)

Adephi said:


> Today 20 years ago I was one of the nerds that rocked up at the cinema at midnight to get the first screening of this cinematic masterpiece.
> 
> Think it's on the movie menu for tonight.



I was one of those nerds as well and I’ve turned my son into a Star Wars/LOTR nerd as well. 

my wife isn’t charmed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (20/12/21)

zadiac said:


> I agree. The Exorcist still freaks me out. I can't take the scene where she comes down the stairs backwards. I get nightmares from that scene. Can't watch it.


…and yet, that wasn’t in the original release…

Tame perhaps, but atmospheric as hell (intentional). Blair Witch Project hasn’t held up well, but at the time it was pretty creepy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/12/21)

DavyH said:


> …and yet, that wasn’t in the original release…
> 
> Tame perhaps, but atmospheric as hell (intentional). Blair Witch Project hasn’t held up well, but at the time it was pretty creepy.



Then I guess I never saw the original release.


----------



## DavyH (20/12/21)

zadiac said:


> Then I guess I never saw the original release.


They added the spider walk and tidied up other effects and the transfer for the 2000 release (Azazel’s face appearing in the mirror near the end of the film is another addition). Most of the cuts were for length, some to retain the R rating and some because the effects were no good - digitising cleared them up just fine.

Horror geek, me.


----------



## Stranger (21/12/21)

That explains a lot. You can fit under beds ne'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (22/12/21)

DavyH said:


> …and yet, that wasn’t in the original release…
> 
> Tame perhaps, but atmospheric as hell (intentional). Blair Witch Project hasn’t held up well, but at the time it was pretty creepy.



The first Blair Witch scared me badly! Such a mind f#@k movie, and in reality it was never a blood fest movie, but really all in your head, I will never watch it again


----------



## DavyH (22/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> The first Blair Witch scared me badly! Such a mind f#@k movie, and in reality it was never a blood fest movie, but really all in your head, I will never watch it again


It hasn’t aged well since everyone and his dog has had a go at found footage films. Only Cloverfield came close.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> The first Blair Witch scared me badly! Such a mind f#@k movie, and in reality it was never a blood fest movie, but really all in your head, I will never watch it again


That movie just made me dizzy with all the camera shake.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (22/12/21)

and ranked it the fourth-scariest horror film of all time, above _Psycho_ and _The Shining_.[21]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Entity

This is the one that got to my SO. She refuses to watch it again ... ever.


----------

